# Properties in Ontario, Canada?



## EscapingToronto (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anyone know a good source for off-grid, self-sufficient properties in Ontario? Preferably within 300km of Toronto.
I've done some Googling but I haven't come across any comprehensive MLS-type sites, just regular websites with some assorted listings with no real search features.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

It's hard to find those listingsI ahve tried. You need to check out the very local realtors by googling the region you are considering. I have seena few self succicient places but they are huge in price. Also don;t know if you know of propertyguys.com they have a lot of FSBO listings. Some of which are generator wired and could be made self sufficient. Depending onw hat you have to spend there is actually a property we considered in Alexandria but rejected. If you go too far Noth of GTA you don;t have the soil for growing(used to spend summers there) I did find a few off gris places in the Quinte region but it was before we were ready to move and we have since rejected being that far from family.

It really depends on where you want to be,I do recall we saw a place that was ttoally off grid with acreage but you have to tell me what areas you are looking for it might be doable, if i can find it gaain!!

kijiji yields a lot of places!

ecoproperty.ca


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Click on this link, see if these sources might be helpful. http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&gs_rn=7&gs_ri=psy-ab&cp=45&gs_id=x&xhr=t&q=off-grid%2C+self-sufficient+properties+for+sale+in+Ontario&es_nrs=true&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&oq=off-grid,+self-sufficient+properties+for+sale+in+Ontario&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.44011176,d.cGE&fp=6927c30081859a24&biw=1360&bih=567

.


----------

